# individual sales of "Multi-packs"



## thesimpsons (15 Dec 2009)

what is the situation where a shop is selling individually items which are clearly from a multipack and have "not to be sold individually" printed on the label.  It sounds to me like they are buying multipacks cheaper but breaking them up and selling the individual items on at full price.


----------



## jhegarty (15 Dec 2009)

100% legal.


----------



## Kine (16 Dec 2009)

jhegarty said:


> 100% legal.


 
By "legal" you basically mean not illegal (I know there the same thing, but baiscally my brain works in a funny way....)


----------



## jhegarty (16 Dec 2009)

Kine said:


> By "legal" you basically mean not illegal (I know there the same thing, but baiscally my brain works in a funny way....)




No , by legal I mean legal. 

As in allowed, and there is no law preventing it.


----------



## Guest128 (16 Dec 2009)

You could probably inform the manufacturer who would be concerned to know I would imagine.....they shop in question may stop getting said multi-packs at cheaper rates then?


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Dec 2009)

Kine said:


> By "legal" you basically mean not illegal (I know there the same thing, but baiscally my brain works in a funny way....)


 
Legal = not unlawful, Unlawful = illegal & an illeagle is a sick bird


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Dec 2009)

I believe the main issue with selling items from a multipack is that the full nutritional information may not be printed on the individual packs - sometimes it is on the outer wrapper only.  I'm not sure if it contravenes any laws about food labelling, though.


----------



## foxylady (18 Dec 2009)

Lots of multipack items have "not to be sold seperatley " written on them but it doesnt stop retailers ignoring this and publicans I would imagine are huge culprits of this practice


----------



## bond-007 (18 Dec 2009)

It is certainly an unethical practice but not illegal in anyway.

There are problems with the individual items as mostly they do not have barcodes and may not be labelled correctly.


----------

